# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Folk School of St. Louis Mandolin 2 starts - Maplewood, Missouri

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: 

March 14, 2012 - Folk School of St. Louis Mandolin 2 starts, Maplewood, Missouri

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

